# Firmware: Canon EOS R5 v1.2.0



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 19, 2020)

> Canon has released a big firmware update for the Canon EOS R5. This firmware update does not add the promised features such as 1080p 120 or C-Log 3.
> *Firmware Version 1.2.0 incorporates the following enhancements and fixes:*
> 
> When using high-speed or low-speed continuous shooting modes, in Drive Mode with [High-Speed Display: OFF], the visibility of the subject within the frame has been improved when shooting moving objects.*
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## padam (Nov 19, 2020)

It's good that they've added the EVF auto brightness, it was always a missing feature. I guess the R6 will get it as well at some point.


----------



## vjlex (Nov 19, 2020)

Great! Looking forward to see what's improved. I never did update to 1.1.1. Still anxious for the feature update, whenever that drops.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Nov 19, 2020)

A nice update I hope the roll one out firmware updates for the R6 soon also

[Edit] Silly me I didn't notice the post below R6 has an update too - yippee


----------



## janmaly (Nov 19, 2020)

Bit disappointed about the lack of 1080p 120 or C-Log 3 and possibly 4K RAW etc, but still seems like a nice update.

Been running 1.1.1 until now and most of the bugs (FW freezes in my case) were fixed. Also havn't seen any overheating warnings for more than 8 weeks event for the same types of shoots where I've used to have them.

Update:
EVF goes to "AUTO" after the update automatically.


----------



## tokyoshot (Nov 19, 2020)

They have also fixed the issue with the interval meter not working if shutter button was set to AF start only (back button AF).


----------



## SV (Nov 19, 2020)

I assume 1.2.0 is a cumulative update (i.e., includes 1.1.1)?


----------



## janmaly (Nov 19, 2020)

SV said:


> I assume 1.2.0 is a cumulative update (i.e., includes 1.1.1)?


sure


----------



## edoorn (Nov 19, 2020)

@Canon Rumors Guy do you have any hints when we're going to see new video options added?


----------



## risto0 (Nov 19, 2020)

That's it?!? I really hoped to see an option to enable automatic mechanical/EFCS switching based on shutter speed to get rid of shutter shock.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Nov 19, 2020)

risto0 said:


> That's it?!? I really hoped to see an option to enable automatic mechanical/EFCS switching based on shutter speed to get rid of shutter shock.


I was really hoping for this feature too


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 19, 2020)

SV said:


> I assume 1.2.0 is a cumulative update (i.e., includes 1.1.1)?



The description on the Canon website says so:


----------



## Paul6 (Nov 19, 2020)

Just updated and the auto viewfinder works, a feature I think will be very usefull


----------



## Stanly (Nov 19, 2020)

Still hopelessly waiting for that C-Log 3, Canon Cinema RAW Light and may be a better solution for overheating. A reliable hybrid for my type of work is essential!
RAW over HDMI for C70 would also be nice to see, for it to compete with FX6. Or a full frame RF-mount cinema camera with C70-style body and specs.


----------



## hachu21 (Nov 19, 2020)

risto0 said:


> That's it?!? I really hoped to see an option to enable automatic mechanical/EFCS switching based on shutter speed to get rid of shutter shock.


Why automatic switch?
There is some downside to full time efcs?


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Nov 19, 2020)

Bummer. Doesn't look like 1080 120fps & C-log3 are coming any time soon then. Maybe I'm wrong but if that was going to be released in Nov. I imagine they would've waited to bundle it in.


----------



## armd (Nov 19, 2020)

Was hoping for other FPS than 20 in ES mode. How about 12 or 10 as H?


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 19, 2020)

SV said:


> I assume 1.2.0 is a cumulative update (i.e., includes 1.1.1)?


It will have all the latest updates.

But I think the notes say you should have 1.1.1 before doing the update.
You should check to make sure. They do have the previous versions in case you need them.

EDIT: I've been told that others have updated from much older versions to the latest version with no problems.
They've also dared to not first set the camera to "P" mode as they say to do, and it works, too.
Geez, why can't Canon make updating easier than this???


----------



## Rocksthaman (Nov 19, 2020)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Bummer. Doesn't look like 1080 120fps & C-log3 are coming any time soon then. Maybe I'm wrong but if that was going to be released in Nov. I imagine they would've waited to bundle it in.



Probably not enough C70 preorders yet.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Nov 19, 2020)

hachu21 said:


> Why automatic switch?
> There is some downside to full time efcs?


With wide open apertures and fast shutter speeds, bokeh is negatively impacted with EFCS


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 19, 2020)

Thanks, Craig, for letting us know about the R5 update.
Note to others: there's also a new version of DPP, Eos utility, R5 manual (I read), and a couple others I don't use.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Nov 19, 2020)

risto0 said:


> That's it?!? I really hoped to see an option to enable automatic mechanical/EFCS switching based on shutter speed to get rid of shutter shock.





Chris.Chapterten said:


> I was really hoping for this feature too



I've been wanting this, too, but Canon has never had it, nor have I seen it rumored it was coming. I wouldn't get your hopes up.

We also could use electronic shutter speeds over 1/8000 second like other manufactures allow, but not holding my breath for that one, either.


----------



## jam05 (Nov 19, 2020)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Bummer. Doesn't look like 1080 120fps & C-log3 are coming any time soon then. Maybe I'm wrong but if that was going to be released in Nov. I imagine they would've waited to bundle it in.


Most likely an Xmas present


----------



## tokyoshot (Nov 19, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> With wide open apertures and fast shutter speeds, bokeh is negatively impacted with EFCS


What kind of degradation is it? I would like to see how much of a difference it makes.


----------



## StevenA (Nov 19, 2020)

Disappointed. A good reason 1080p & Clog3 couldn't have been included? BLAH!


----------



## H. Jones (Nov 19, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> With wide open apertures and fast shutter speeds, bokeh is negatively impacted with EFCS



Just to echo this point, here's an article showing it: https://petapixel.com/2018/12/07/psa-electronic-front-curtain-shutter-may-be-quietly-hurting-your-bokeh/#:~:text=Thus cut-off bokeh “is,Anders Lattermann in the DPReview

Not a massive issue as I switch to mechanical shutter when I'm doing natural light, wide aperture portraits where I want the best bokeh I can get. For most other work, the difference isn't really all that noticeable and I just use ECFS.

Here's the comparison from the article by Michael Zhang, for those who don't have the time to click it.

Mechanical shutter vs ECFS when shooting at F/1.4 and 1/1000th of a second:


----------



## RayValdez360 (Nov 19, 2020)

Canon was like no Clog 3 for this camera until everyone gets a c70 first. We know you are holding back.


----------



## snappy604 (Nov 19, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> Just to echo this point, here's an article showing it: https://petapixel.com/2018/12/07/psa-electronic-front-curtain-shutter-may-be-quietly-hurting-your-bokeh/#:~:text=Thus cut-off bokeh “is,Anders Lattermann in the DPReview
> 
> Not a massive issue as I switch to mechanical shutter when I'm doing natural light, wide aperture portraits where I want the best bokeh I can get. For most other work, the difference isn't really all that noticeable and I just use ECFS.
> 
> ...



(jesting) are you sure that's not shutter shock causing more blur vs bokeh? ;-)


----------



## Aregal (Nov 19, 2020)

Stanly said:


> Still hopelessly waiting for that C-Log 3, Canon Cinema RAW Light and may be a better solution for overheating. A reliable hybrid for my type of work is essential!
> RAW over HDMI for C70 would also be nice to see, for it to compete with FX6. Or a full frame RF-mount cinema camera with C70-style body and specs.


I wouldn't hold my breath. Even so, we'd probably have to send our R5s to CPS for that update; just like the log update for the 5D4.


----------



## R1-7D (Nov 19, 2020)

SV said:


> I assume 1.2.0 is a cumulative update (i.e., includes 1.1.1)?



I want to know this, too. 

I didn't install the previous update. Will I be able to install this update and skip over 1.1.1, or will I have to install 1.1.1 and then install this update?


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Nov 19, 2020)

R1-7D said:


> I want to know this, too.
> 
> I didn't install the previous update. Will I be able to install this update and skip over 1.1.1, or will I have to install 1.1.1 and then install this update?


1.2 has all the fixes from pervious versions no need to do multiple updates. @koenkooi linked a shot from Canon's FAQ on page one of this thread.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Nov 19, 2020)

Seems actually a little underwhelming than what I was expecting. However, some reporting that random lockups have been resolved.. which could have used a patch note just for that. Actually that alone is worth the update.

Although, got to admit... not being blind in one eye after shooting in the dark thru EVF sounds nice.


----------



## Stanly (Nov 19, 2020)

Aregal said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath. Even so, we'd probably have to send our R5s to CPS for that update; just like the log update for the 5D4.


Not necessarily – depends on if they were planning to introduce it in the first place, as well as if can be implemented with current camera's hardware. It's a software thing after all.


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 19, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> Just to echo this point, here's an article showing it: https://petapixel.com/2018/12/07/psa-electronic-front-curtain-shutter-may-be-quietly-hurting-your-bokeh/#:~:text=Thus cut-off bokeh “is,Anders Lattermann in the DPReview
> 
> Not a massive issue as I switch to mechanical shutter when I'm doing natural light, wide aperture portraits where I want the best bokeh I can get. For most other work, the difference isn't really all that noticeable and I just use ECFS.
> 
> ...



Thanks, H. Jones, for this verrrrry interesting read. After reading further into the linked initial article by Antisthenes (a few times), it made sense to me. The most important thing I got from it is at the end of their article, which I'll quote:

"Given the physical principles involed, the effects caused by the EFCS become visible only: if the shutter slit is very narrow — i.e. shutter speeds shorter than 1/2000s ? and large apertures — f/1.4-ish ?

At apertures darker than, say, f/4.0, I wouldn't worry too much even at quite high shutter speeds, as the light rays wouldn't be that tilted anyway (the apical angle of the lens' light cone will be pretty narrow)."

That initial post includes an image which better shows the effect on more visible bokeh balls, which I've copied for you here:


----------



## RayValdez360 (Nov 19, 2020)

tokyoshot said:


> What kind of degradation is it? I would like to see how much of a difference it makes.


Sony has the same issue. manny ortiz has a video on youtube about it. he has some examples with sony. it should be very similar to how the canon behaves.


----------



## mccasi (Nov 19, 2020)

tokyoshot said:


> They have also fixed the issue with the interval meter not working if shutter button was set to AF start only (back button AF).


indeed, also for multi-exposure, which previously didnt work with BBF. 
+ first handheld test with multi exposure at night it actually combined tons better than before, i almost feel that IBIS was at work (only shoot non-IS). Potentially IBIS is improved as well, waiting for reviewers


----------



## RayValdez360 (Nov 19, 2020)

does this fix the freezing bugs. That's my main concern with this little update.


----------



## mgammal (Nov 19, 2020)

tokyoshot said:


> They have also fixed the issue with the interval meter not working if shutter button was set to AF start only (back button AF).


Nice, thank you for sharing. I was wondering when they will have it fixed.


----------



## snappy604 (Nov 19, 2020)

not sure its the case here, but in past Canon's firmware have fixed things without indicating it in the documentation


----------



## LSXPhotog (Nov 19, 2020)

Just like a video game company, Canon will release an update that also fixes unacknowledged issues their cameras have. In the video game world, we call them "stealth" changes.

I, like many others, are waiting for the addition of some of the rumored video enhancements. But, for now, I really hope we see a "stealth" fix in this update for some of the random locking up that I have gotten about 5-6 times with this camera over the past few months. It's certainly not common for me, but it appears to be more consistent for others.

In the future, I really want more options for FPS in both electronic or mechanical shutter. My 1DX had the option to shoot at manually commanded FPS for each drive mode - hope to see that feature. REALLY looking forward to using the EVF to track birds now - this is what I wanted!! A more DSLR like EVF in the high speed mode.


----------



## dorin (Nov 19, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> does this fix the freezing bugs. That's my main concern with this little update.


This is the only thing I'm looking for as well.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 19, 2020)

People wishing they could select half the high speed continuous shooting rate of 20 fps = awesomeness.


----------



## Gazwas (Nov 19, 2020)

R1-7D said:


> I want to know this, too.
> 
> I didn't install the previous update. Will I be able to install this update and skip over 1.1.1, or will I have to install 1.1.1 and then install this update?


I didn't bother with 1.1.1 as I don't have any of the effected lenses so I went from 1.1.0 to 1.2.0 with zero problems and R5 works as it should. I was even a rebel by not putting the camera in "P Mode" before doing the update.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> does this fix the freezing bugs. That's my main concern with this little update.



We won't know until we've been shooting 1.2 for some weeks. It appears that the freeze bug may show up more frequently when the camera is newer. Little has been consistent about it, but many reported freezes in first weeks and then many indicate they get fewer freezes later. If this is the case, we'll need a few weeks to get comfortable assuming it's fixed. Because they didn't mention it in the notes, I doubt it is. Then again, they didn't note the fix of the intervalometer bug with BBF.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 19, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> People wishing they could select half the high speed continuous shooting rate of 20 fps = awesomeness.


I'd be happy to have a five-shot burst option, or seven, etc. Just to have some control over the firehose.


----------



## fiendstudios (Nov 19, 2020)

tokyoshot said:


> They have also fixed the issue with the interval meter not working if shutter button was set to AF start only (back button AF).


That is probably the BEST news of today! 
Have you tried it?


----------



## festr (Nov 20, 2020)

I was really hoping to get smaller RAW 4k option  I'm starting to think that the rumors were on purpose to buy the camera in hope for future better video spec which will actually never happen. I love the RF lens and R5 could be the best hybrid with the smaller raw or clog-3 option (even with the video len limitation)


----------



## tokyoshot (Nov 20, 2020)

fiendstudios said:


> That is probably the BEST news of today!
> Have you tried it?


Yes, it was the first thing I did.


----------



## MiJax (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm no fan of the new arbitrary blackout in e-shutter.


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 20, 2020)

MiJax said:


> I'm no fan of the new arbitrary blackout in e-shutter.


Are you talking about the EVF blackout they mentioned as a benefit for following action? That's only when you use the low speed option. I only use the high speed option and so it won't have any effect for me.


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 20, 2020)

still can't remap the Rate button :-(


----------



## f119a (Nov 20, 2020)

Stanly said:


> Still hopelessly waiting for that C-Log 3, Canon Cinema RAW Light and may be a better solution for overheating. A reliable hybrid for my type of work is essential!
> RAW over HDMI for C70 would also be nice to see, for it to compete with FX6. Or a full frame RF-mount cinema camera with C70-style body and specs.


I don't think C70 is in the same market as FX6 even though the price is close.
Plus FX6 output RAW over 12G-SDI which C70 doesn't even have...


----------



## wanderer23 (Nov 20, 2020)

Stanly said:


> Or a full frame RF-mount cinema camera with C70-style body and specs.



THIS!!! C90 please.... and somehow stick dual native iso in it then I will REALLY open teh wallet.


----------



## wanderer23 (Nov 20, 2020)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Bummer. Doesn't look like 1080 120fps & C-log3 are coming any time soon then. Maybe I'm wrong but if that was going to be released in Nov. I imagine they would've waited to bundle it in.



Ah for some reason i thoguht it was suppsoed to be december.crossing fingers....


----------



## puffo25 (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi all, update done succesfully. As usual it takes over 1 minute to start the update process, but then all goes smooth and after 1 more minute, the update process is completed.

I have however one important question: everyone talks very well about the R6 (smaller sensor which is suppose to perform sligtly better in low light conditions, 0,5 more EVF stop vs R5...). 
Do you think that Canon will provide soon or late the option to capture images on the R5 in raw and save as smaller file size? I think if that option will become available the R5 will become indeed the KING camera (even against latest Nikon and Sony...).


----------



## Charlie_B (Nov 20, 2020)

dorin said:


> This is the only thing I'm looking for as well.


I haven't had the freeze/lockup since last firmware update despite having multiple freezes with various lenses previously. I've had the R5 since August


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 20, 2020)

puffo25 said:


> Hi all, update done succesfully. As usual it takes over 1 minute to start the update process, but then all goes smooth and after 1 more minute, the update process is completed.
> 
> I have however one important question: everyone talks very well about the R6 (smaller sensor which is suppose to perform sligtly better in low light conditions, 0,5 more EVF stop vs R5...).
> Do you think that Canon will provide soon or late the option to capture images on the R5 in raw and save as smaller file size? I think if that option will become available the R5 will become indeed the KING camera (even against latest Nikon and Sony...).


Have you tried or read about C-RAW?


----------



## puffo25 (Nov 20, 2020)

@YuengLinger, It appears that according to dpreview and other bogs, C-RAW indeed produce a smaller file size without difference on image quality BUT in critical conditions like low light, standard raw can retain better details and if you have to retain some details on a very dard scene, standard raw perform better. As I use the R5 also to make night photography (ie. star trails, milky way, etc.), a smaller raw file size was indeed better as I make panoramic night sky images with exposure bracketing and stiching together many very large files can truly kill my computer processor and take ages to build a full panoramic image...


----------



## Stanly (Nov 20, 2020)

f119a said:


> I don't think C70 is in the same market as FX6 even though the price is close.
> Plus FX6 output RAW over 12G-SDI which C70 doesn't even have...


I can say for certain that it is, because I am choosing between the systems and eagerly waiting for any of the companies to provide a solution.

The problem with FX6 is no audio on a gimbal (because all ports are on the handle) as well as a lot of disadvantages compared to a7S III (no audio in slow-mo, no Long GOP option, awful AF controls & menus, expensive and arguably clumsy external raw to 7" instead of 5") even though they have exactly the same sensor and processors.

The problem with C70, or rather RF, is that there is no camera that can take advantage of those beautiful RF lenses for video at all. For the type of work we do hybrid is essential, but even leaving that aside – C70 is not full-frame and all of the quality, usability and cost of RF glass goes to waste. All-round 28-70 f/2 turns into 40-100 f/3 (full frame equiv.) not to mention it won't be stabilized by the sensor.

If R5 did not overheat (at least in modes that are not affected by overheating*)– would've invested ~8000€ in Canon already and more 3-6K early next year
If C70 was full frame – would've invested ~7500€ at this point (different lenses), with also more next year
If FX6 did have weird downsides – would've spent ~7000€ on it and Sony cards / readers and we've already got the lenses

*what I mean by that is R5 overheats in all modes, but only video modes are affected by it. If you do stills and switch to slow-mo – camera might not be able to record any of it because it has already overheated while you were doing photos.

By the way, Canon hinted at possibility of external raw on C70 launch day and they never brought it up again.


----------



## tokyoshot (Nov 20, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> Just to echo this point, here's an article showing it: https://petapixel.com/2018/12/07/psa-electronic-front-curtain-shutter-may-be-quietly-hurting-your-bokeh/#:~:text=Thus cut-off bokeh “is,Anders Lattermann in the DPReview
> 
> Not a massive issue as I switch to mechanical shutter when I'm doing natural light, wide aperture portraits where I want the best bokeh I can get. For most other work, the difference isn't really all that noticeable and I just use ECFS.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for bringing that up.


----------



## mccasi (Nov 20, 2020)

puffo25 said:


> @YuengLinger, It appears that according to dpreview and other bogs, C-RAW indeed produce a smaller file size without difference on image quality BUT in critical conditions like low light, standard raw can retain better details and if you have to retain some details on a very dard scene, standard raw perform better. As I use the R5 also to make night photography (ie. star trails, milky way, etc.), a smaller raw file size was indeed better as I make panoramic night sky images with exposure bracketing and stiching together many very large files can truly kill my computer processor and take ages to build a full panoramic image...


Photon shot noise makes a bigger difference than C-RAW vs. RAW ... if you compare to RAW files with another on 400% and ISO 52000 they look as different as another C-RAW. Also C-RAW doesn't eat stars.
Sure for astro you want lossless, but personally I still use C-RAW and enjoy 45% reduction in size taking my 1000 subs.
Picking the right ISO that is ideal to avoid dark current noise (1250-1600 for R5) is tons more important.

Also your wish makes no sense. Sure the R6 has more photos per pixel, but more pixels more than make up for it. Just watch Tony's video on noise comparison between the two. R6 is strictly worse for low light if you would downsample 45mp to 20mp. If your request is to automatically downsample 45mp to 20mp and call it M-RAW or whatever, well it's not "raw" anymore per se, best you can do is to retain dynamic range.


----------



## home_slice (Nov 20, 2020)

Well, not what we hoped for but some small improvements. The auto screen brightening was much needed for one. In addition to 120 FPS at 1080 P, and c-log, I hope they make it so the sensor is protected when you remove a lens. When you turn the camera off, those blinds close to protect the sensor. I wish that happened when the camera was on and you remove the lens. I know the instruction manual says to turn the camera off before removing a lens but why not just cover the sensor when there isn’t a lens attached? You’d have to override this feature if using vintage lenses if the camera can’t detect them but it would be a nice option and probably save some sensors.


----------



## sanj (Nov 20, 2020)

I do not see this as 'big'!


----------



## Aregal (Nov 20, 2020)

Stanly said:


> Not necessarily – depends on if they were planning to introduce it in the first place, as well as if can be implemented with current camera's hardware. It's a software thing after all.


The 5D4 log update was a software update too. Knowing that the newer Canon logs are Canon’s bread and butter with the DR benefits of Canon Log 2 and “Goldilocks” happy-medium of Canon Log 3, I don’t see Canon freely giving this up via an online firmware update. I honestly thing it will be a paid update.

That being said, I DO hope I’m 100% wrong and they release Log 2 and 3 for free.

Having been with Canon for all these years, I would be surprised if they did; but they also released 8K 12-bit raw in the R5 and everyone lost their minds.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Nov 20, 2020)

mccasi said:


> Picking the right ISO that is ideal to avoid own dark current noise (1250-1600 for R5) is tons more important.


I had an impression (from my own tests) that the R5 is ISO-invariant from ISO 400, or very close to ISO-invariant. photonstophotos also show that.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> It will have all the latest updates.
> 
> But I think the notes say you should have 1.1.1 before doing the update.
> You should check to make sure. They do have the previous versions in case you need them.


According to the notes with the update, previous updates are included in the new update.


----------



## JaimeAndresPhoto1 (Nov 20, 2020)

I would NOT call this a "BIG" firmware update. This shouldn't have even been a 1.2, but rather a 1.1.2. These are all low-level fixes that should have come with the camera. I will update my camera in hopes to see the minor improvements, but I hardly see it worth updating till we get CLog3, 1080p 120fps, and/or RAW Lite. I'd love to see a real update before Xmas!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 20, 2020)

Stanly said:


> The problem with FX6 is no audio on a gimbal (because all ports are on the handle)



Apparently it does have a built in mic on the body itself so you can still get scratch audio even without the handle.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2020)

fiendstudios said:


> That is probably the BEST news of today!
> Have you tried it?



I have tried it, and it works great (as a very simplistic intervalometer, at least). 

I also note that the cameras now work better with certain CFexpress cards. I'm not sure if this happened in the 1.1.1 or the 1.2 upgrade, but the Angelbird cards now have less of a startup delay. Interestingly, the first time you startup with one of those cards, it will do the 4-second delay, like it did before, but after that, turning the camera off and on produces only the normal, very short delay; although it will be a couple seconds longer before the viewfinder interface elements are superimposed on the sensor image. In other words, you can start shooting pretty much immediately, but your focus point, etc., will show up only after perhaps 2-3 seconds. I'm fine with that, so long as I can start spraying when an emergency calls for it. 

I suspect the firmware allows whatever information was being polled during the earlier delay to be cached and reused from non-volatile memory, until you switch cards.


----------



## mccasi (Nov 20, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> I had an impression (from my own tests) that the R5 is ISO-invariant from ISO 400, or very close to ISO-invariant. photonstophotos also show that.


Indeed I also refer to https://www.photonstophotos.net/Charts/RN_e.htm
Yes the R5 is almost iso invariant from 400 onwards, when the 2nd native ISO kicks in, but there is a sweet spot in the 1250 to 1600 range to my reading.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 20, 2020)

home_slice said:


> Well, not what we hoped for but some small improvements. The auto screen brightening was much needed for one. In addition to 120 FPS at 1080 P, and c-log, I hope they make it so the sensor is protected when you remove a lens. When you turn the camera off, those blinds close to protect the sensor. I wish that happened when the camera was on and you remove the lens. I know the instruction manual says to turn the camera off before removing a lens but why not just cover the sensor when there isn’t a lens attached? You’d have to override this feature if using vintage lenses if the camera can’t detect them but it would be a nice option and probably save some sensors.


There’s a few reasons you shouldn’t pull lenses when the camera is powered on. That’s why they do not enable the function you describe.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Nov 20, 2020)

f119a said:


> I don't think C70 is in the same market as FX6 even though the price is close.
> Plus FX6 output RAW over 12G-SDI which C70 doesn't even have...


its the same market. People that want a small cinema camera in the 4 digit range. it just has more production features while canon made theirs compact and left out features so it wouldnt interfere with some the sales of it's big brothers.


----------



## Stanly (Nov 20, 2020)

Mark M said:


> Apparently it does have a built in mic on the body itself so you can still get scratch audio even without the handle.


Yep, but you will still need another solution for audio, even if you just want to record lay with Rode Go.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

mccasi said:


> Indeed I also refer to https://www.photonstophotos.net/Charts/RN_e.htm
> Yes the R5 is almost iso invariant from 400 onwards, when the 2nd native ISO kicks in, but there is a sweet spot in the 1250 to 1600 range to my reading.


However, if you look at their Dynamic Range charts it shows that the DR falls off above ISO 100. https://www.photonstophotos.net/Charts/PDR.htm#Canon EOS R5,Canon EOS R5(ES),Canon EOS R5(HS)


----------



## puffo25 (Nov 20, 2020)

@mccasi, thanks for your remarks. In essence you are saying that even for astro photography the quality of the Canon R5 is as good (if not better) than the R6 or even the Sony A7S3 ? I think it is safe to shoot in most conditions @ not more than 1600 ISO astro images, taking into consideration also that I use RF F/2,8 lenses in most cases and so they are quite bright and I have a very robust tripod to hold well long exposures...
So if all considerations are correct, according to your considerations I should shoot C-RAW without worry much about image quality and grain/noise in low light, as long as I keep good exposure balance, correct?



mccasi said:


> Photon shot noise makes a bigger difference than C-RAW vs. RAW ... if you compare to RAW files with another on 400% and ISO 52000 they look as different as another C-RAW. Also C-RAW doesn't eat stars.
> Sure for astro you want lossless, but personally I still use C-RAW and enjoy 45% reduction in size taking my 1000 subs.
> Picking the right ISO that is ideal to avoid dark current noise (1250-1600 for R5) is tons more important.
> 
> Also your wish makes no sense. Sure the R6 has more photos per pixel, but more pixels more than make up for it. Just watch Tony's video on noise comparison between the two. R6 is strictly worse for low light if you would downsample 45mp to 20mp. If your request is to automatically downsample 45mp to 20mp and call it M-RAW or whatever, well it's not "raw" anymore per se, best you can do is to retain dynamic range.


----------



## deleteme (Nov 20, 2020)

puffo25 said:


> @YuengLinger, It appears that according to dpreview and other bogs, C-RAW indeed produce a smaller file size without difference on image quality BUT in critical conditions like low light, standard raw can retain better details and if you have to retain some details on a very dard scene, standard raw perform better. As I use the R5 also to make night photography (ie. star trails, milky way, etc.), a smaller raw file size was indeed better as I make panoramic night sky images with exposure bracketing and stiching together many very large files can truly kill my computer processor and take ages to build a full panoramic image...


I think you are getting re-acquainted with the "no free lunch" principles.


----------



## deleteme (Nov 20, 2020)

I installed it and am happy. I shoot stills only so the video centric "improvements" or lack thereof do not affect me.
I think it is useful to temper our expectations as to SW and FW performance on what is an enormously complicated and feature laden device.
I can only imagine the number of teams working on all the various components of the feature set that the public demands. 
The fact that they actually are debugging the FW is a relief as I have Mac desktop computers with architectural missteps that have never been addressed by Apple. 
Fuji is the pioneer in the field of introducing more capability via FW updates and thus increasing the value of the initial investment. 
This is a two edged sword in that now people expect the upgrades but are also now "certain" of crippled cameras that will be upgraded later or, perversely, never.


----------



## Rocksthaman (Nov 20, 2020)

Normalnorm said:


> I installed it and am happy. I shoot stills only so the video centric "improvements" or lack thereof do not affect me.
> I think it is useful to temper our expectations as to SW and FW performance on what is an enormously complicated and feature laden device.
> I can only imagine the number of teams working on all the various components of the feature set that the public demands.
> The fact that they actually are debugging the FW is a relief as I have Mac desktop computers with architectural missteps that have never been addressed by Apple.
> ...



Stop making excuses. Ya don’t work for canon. This update is low on actual updates and should have been in the camera to start. 

A half baked product should cost half baked money if that is the expectation. It’s not. Sony does it too on somethings but there is a basic offering that is in almost all cameras. Record limit, log profiles, 120, all things that probably easier to add if it was already added to most cameras. 

Also, the “I only shoot photo” shtick is getting really old too. Canon is well aware the R5 is a hybrid camera and marketed it that way. I have no problem waiting but can we stop acting like this camera is as not meant to shoot video because it is.


----------



## Rocksthaman (Nov 20, 2020)

Mark M said:


> Apparently it does have a built in mic on the body itself so you can still get scratch audio even without the handle.



After review, there is a 3.5 jack on the body underneath. Weird placement, but it’s there.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 20, 2020)

Rocksthaman said:


> After review, there is a 3.5 jack on the body underneath. Weird placement, but it’s there.


No, I don't think it's that. I think there's an actual mic, like on the R5. In the specs it says:

*Built-in Microphone* Omni-directional monoral electret condenser microphone (body) (x1), Stereo electret condenser microphone (handle) (x1)


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Nov 20, 2020)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> However, if you look at their Dynamic Range charts it shows that the DR falls off above ISO 100. https://www.photonstophotos.net/Charts/PDR.htm#Canon EOS R5,Canon EOS R5(ES),Canon EOS R5(HS)



The DR falls off above the base ISO for every single camera. So the base ISO is a preferred choice for landscape photography. But the remarks above were about astro scapes where you're forced to shoot at higher ISOs.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 20, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> still can't remap the Rate button :-(



But...but...you can remap other buttons to Rate, in case you don't feel you have enough Rate buttons.

(Just to add insult to injury.)


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 20, 2020)

Rocksthaman said:


> Stop making excuses. Ya don’t work for canon. This update is low on actual updates and should have been in the camera to start.
> 
> A half baked product should cost half baked money if that is the expectation. It’s not. Sony does it too on somethings but there is a basic offering that is in almost all cameras. Record limit, log profiles, 120, all things that probably easier to add if it was already added to most cameras.
> 
> Also, the “I only shoot photo” shtick is getting really old too. Canon is well aware the R5 is a hybrid camera and marketed it that way. I have no problem waiting but can we stop acting like this camera is as not meant to shoot video because it is.


Get stuffed. The man said what's important to him. You don't like it? Tough.


----------



## Rzrsharp (Nov 20, 2020)

MiJax said:


> I'm no fan of the new arbitrary blackout in e-shutter.


Do you blink?


----------



## tron (Nov 20, 2020)

SteveC said:


> But...but...you can remap other buttons to Rate, in case you don't feel you have enough Rate buttons.
> 
> (Just to add insult to injury.)


Rate is used only when viewing pictures so Canon could give it a second function.


----------



## tron (Nov 21, 2020)

OK Canon we got this firmware. Now where is our 1.3.0 one?


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Nov 21, 2020)

MiJax said:


> I'm no fan of the new arbitrary blackout in e-shutter.


I am still trying to sort out what they mean blackout I see nothing different


----------



## MiJax (Nov 21, 2020)

Ramage said:


> I am still trying to sort out what they mean blackout I see nothing different
> View attachment 194086



Ok, figured out why I wasn't happy. In your example, the initial blackout is (I suspect) 1/400 of a second to match the shutter speed. Similarly, when I installed and tested it, it was indoors and required a substantially longer shutter speed than I normally use (I'm a wildlife shooter). So when I took a shot and saw a 1/4 - 1/125 of a second blackout (to match the exposure) it was jarring. Way too long for action. But at high shutter speeds, its merely a quick flicker and then on to the white box. I'm guessing its set to match the exposure time (not a fan of that either), but this is much easier to accept than what I thought was ALWAYS going to be a long slow blackout.


----------



## puffo25 (Nov 21, 2020)

Sorry @Normalnorm,, what you mean? Can you explain in plain English exactly your comment? Thanks in advance.




Normalnorm said:


> I think you are getting re-acquainted with the "no free lunch" principles.


----------



## Joules (Nov 21, 2020)

puffo25 said:


> Sorry @Normalnorm,, what you mean? Can you explain in plain English exactly your comment? Thanks in advance.


I think they are just saying that you'll end up giving something up in all cases. Either you shoot full RAW, and have to deal with the file sizes. Or you shoot C-RAW, and have to deal with a small chance of losing some information that would have improved a heavily processed image, for example. Or you shoot M-RAW (which is not an option on modern Canons and likely won't be in the future) and lose out on the true RAW format.

There's no case that beats the others on all aspects. You always end up 'paying a price'. Which is what the phrase 'there' s no free lunch' usually refers too. Especially when talking topics like physics, engineering, computer science, etc. where you have to deal with the constraints of the world.


----------



## puffo25 (Nov 21, 2020)

Thank you for the clarification.



Joules said:


> I think they are just saying that you'll end up giving something up in all cases. Either you shoot full RAW, and have to deal with the file sizes. Or you shoot C-RAW, and have to deal with a small chance of losing some information that would have improved a heavily processed image, for example. Or you shoot M-RAW (which is not an option on modern Canons and likely won't be in the future) and lose out on the true RAW format.
> 
> There's no case that beats the others on all aspects. You always end up 'paying a price'. Which is what the phrase 'there' s no free lunch' usually refers too. Especially when talking topics like physics, engineering, computer science, etc. where you have to deal with the constraints of the world.


----------



## juan55 (Nov 21, 2020)

Just a quick question ... I guess this update keeps all the customizing, buttons, Cx modes and MyMenus from previous firmware version, isn´t it ?

I miss always a function to save in a file all the config of the camera (like 1D did) !! When the camera comes back from servicing (SAT), they sometimes reset everything and it is a big shit to restore all values manually.


----------



## snappy604 (Nov 21, 2020)

since upgrading to 1.2 (or putting my EF-RF adapter, about same time) I get this weird effect from time to time where it shows the sensor cleaning but I haven't powered it off... and it isn't off, it recovers fairly fast... but I didn't initiate it and it briefly interrupts things.. anyone else seeing this?


----------



## 1D4 (Nov 21, 2020)

juan55 said:


> Just a quick question ... I guess this update keeps all the customizing, buttons, Cx modes and MyMenus from previous firmware version, isn´t it ?
> 
> I miss always a function to save in a file all the config of the camera (like 1D did) !! When the camera comes back from servicing (SAT), they sometimes reset everything and it is a big shit to restore all values manually.



I have lots of customizations set, and it kept all my settings other than changing the EVF to autobrightness


----------



## juan55 (Nov 21, 2020)

1D4 said:


> I have lots of customizations set, and it kept all my settings other than changing the EVF to autobrightness


Thanks man


----------



## pcho (Nov 21, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> We won't know until we've been shooting 1.2 for some weeks. It appears that the freeze bug may show up more frequently when the camera is newer. Little has been consistent about it, but many reported freezes in first weeks and then many indicate they get fewer freezes later. If this is the case, we'll need a few weeks to get comfortable assuming it's fixed. Because they didn't mention it in the notes, I doubt it is. Then again, they didn't note the fix of the intervalometer bug with BBF.


After loading 1.2 I went out for a shoot and it still lockup. It’s quite frustrating.


----------



## Toglife_Anthony (Nov 21, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> since upgrading to 1.2 (or putting my EF-RF adapter, about same time) I get this weird effect from time to time where it shows the sensor cleaning but I haven't powered it off... and it isn't off, it recovers fairly fast... but I didn't initiate it and it briefly interrupts things.. anyone else seeing this?



You may have just not noticed it but my R5 has always done this. I had my "Sensor cleaning" set to 'At pwr off' and I have "Auto power off" set to Disable, yet whenever the display turns off (I have "Display off" set to 30 seconds), it shows the sensor cleaning icon every single time. It does appear to be doing an actual sensor clean based on the sound it makes when the display turns off. This seems to be, in my opinion, a bug as the display turning off is certainly not powering off the camera, via the dial or the setting. I have since disabled auto cleaning as I think it's ridiculous for the camera to do this every single time the display turns off. I just clean manually on schedule now.

Edit: Just checked my R as well it functions the same so this seems to be intentional on Canon's part.


----------



## snappy604 (Nov 22, 2020)

Toglife_Anthony said:


> You may have just not noticed it but my R5 has always done this. I had my "Sensor cleaning" set to 'At pwr off' and I have "Auto power off" set to Disable, yet whenever the display turns off (I have "Display off" set to 30 seconds), it shows the sensor cleaning icon every single time. It does appear to be doing an actual sensor clean based on the sound it makes when the display turns off. This seems to be, in my opinion, a bug as the display turning off is certainly not powering off the camera, via the dial or the setting. I have since disabled auto cleaning as I think it's ridiculous for the camera to do this every single time the display turns off. I just clean manually on schedule now.
> 
> Edit: Just checked my R as well it functions the same so this seems to be intentional on Canon's part.


thanks, pretty sure in previous firmware mine wasn't doing that. I spent a fair bit of time trying to figure out how to set to view finder vs live view a fair bit and flipping it lots and letting it time out lots (testing what setting would be optimal for me)... just don't recall seeing it then.


----------



## navastronia (Nov 22, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> With wide open apertures and fast shutter speeds, bokeh is negatively impacted with EFCS



Yes, can confirm. I get nasty bokeh on my RP above 1/1500


----------



## SteveC (Nov 22, 2020)

Toglife_Anthony said:


> You may have just not noticed it but my R5 has always done this. I had my "Sensor cleaning" set to 'At pwr off' and I have "Auto power off" set to Disable, yet whenever the display turns off (I have "Display off" set to 30 seconds), it shows the sensor cleaning icon every single time. It does appear to be doing an actual sensor clean based on the sound it makes when the display turns off. This seems to be, in my opinion, a bug as the display turning off is certainly not powering off the camera, via the dial or the setting. I have since disabled auto cleaning as I think it's ridiculous for the camera to do this every single time the display turns off. I just clean manually on schedule now.
> 
> Edit: Just checked my R as well it functions the same so this seems to be intentional on Canon's part.



Now that you mention it, it does seem a bit ridiculous. Especially if, in trying to save battery power, you have the display turn off quickly (which you have done) and batter power is being expended shaking the dust -- all five minutes' worth of it -- off the sensor.


----------



## davo (Nov 22, 2020)

home_slice said:


> Well, not what we hoped for but some small improvements. The auto screen brightening was much needed for one. In addition to 120 FPS at 1080 P, and c-log, I hope they make it so the sensor is protected when you remove a lens. When you turn the camera off, those blinds close to protect the sensor. I wish that happened when the camera was on and you remove the lens. I know the instruction manual says to turn the camera off before removing a lens but why not just cover the sensor when there isn’t a lens attached? You’d have to override this feature if using vintage lenses if the camera can’t detect them but it would be a nice option and probably save some sensors.


yes yes yes I have been wanting this curtain close feature with power on. I see no reason not to have this at least as an option


----------



## SteveC (Nov 22, 2020)

davo said:


> yes yes yes I have been wanting this curtain close feature with power on. I see no reason not to have this at least as an option



Actually I can see a lawyeresque reason for not having it. And no, I don't like this, but here it is.

Having the option could imply Canon was "OK" with you violating their operating instructions. So when someone sues because the camera broke because he changed lenses with the power on and Canon wouldn't honor the warranty, it will then be argued that Canon anticipated people violating the operating instructions in this case and took a simple precaution, but then didn't do so in the other case (whatever it was that broke, that Canon refused to fix, because he changed lenses with the power on).


----------



## deleteme (Nov 22, 2020)

puffo25 said:


> Thank you for the clarification.


What Joules said.


----------



## deleteme (Nov 22, 2020)

Rocksthaman said:


> Stop making excuses. Ya don’t work for canon. This update is low on actual updates and should have been in the camera to start.
> 
> A half baked product should cost half baked money if that is the expectation. It’s not. Sony does it too on somethings but there is a basic offering that is in almost all cameras. Record limit, log profiles, 120, all things that probably easier to add if it was already added to most cameras.
> 
> Also, the “I only shoot photo” shtick is getting really old too. Canon is well aware the R5 is a hybrid camera and marketed it that way. I have no problem waiting but can we stop acting like this camera is as not meant to shoot video because it is.


You seem nice.

It is an immensely capable product right out of the gate. If you expected Log profiles, 120P and other features why did you buy a camera that did not have them?
Assuming they are going to gift them to you?
What bucket of rage are you going to swing around when they offer Log as a paid upgrade? Panasonic did. Many people paid.
Are you going to sell when they never add the features?
Do you shoot features for money? Or are you one of those "I want a 2 hour run of 8K so I can film my kid's football game with a 28mm lens and just crop"?

Lots of complaints from someone who seemed to be uninformed about the product before they bought it.


----------



## tron (Nov 22, 2020)

Normalnorm said:


> Rocksthaman said:
> 
> 
> > Stop making excuses. Ya don’t work for canon. This update is low on actual updates and should have been in the camera to start.
> ...


----------



## Viggo (Nov 22, 2020)

Normalnorm said:


> You seem nice.
> 
> It is an immensely capable product right out of the gate. If you expected Log profiles, 120P and other features why did you buy a camera that did not have them?
> Assuming they are going to gift them to you?
> ...


What a well put post this was. Thanks, I so much agree


----------



## Viggo (Nov 22, 2020)

I just tried the new firmware with High Speed Display turned off and has anyone else tried this and find this anything but destruction of a great camera?
Black frame between every frame and for so long. I’ve never seen anything like this. It WAS really great and felt so much better with only my subject in the EVF, now it feels like having a boxing match under strobe lights.


----------



## Joules (Nov 22, 2020)

Viggo said:


> I just tried the new firmware with High Speed Display turned off and has anyone else tried this and find this anything but destruction of a great camera?
> Black frame between every frame and for so long. I’ve never seen anything like this. It WAS really great and felt so much better with only my subject in the EVF, now it feels like having a boxing match under strobe lights.


That's sad to hear. So there are noticeable black phases between frames? That sounds like a very odd decision on Canon's part then. Low frequency black frame insertion (flicker) can cause fatigue and even headaches for many people.

I guess when they gtlet feedback on it, they may bring back better options?


----------



## tron (Nov 22, 2020)

Maybe they should add the capability to turn this on or off...


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Nov 22, 2020)

Viggo said:


> I just tried the new firmware with High Speed Display turned off and has anyone else tried this and find this anything but destruction of a great camera?
> Black frame between every frame and for so long. I’ve never seen anything like this. It WAS really great and felt so much better with only my subject in the EVF, now it feels like having a boxing match under strobe lights.


What setting are you using?

I have not been able to see any additional black frames in any mode I have tried.

FPS set to ECO or to Performance makes no difference.

*Setup:*
R5
Sony Cfexpress card
RF 70-200
Atomos Ninja V - To record display
Shutter Speed 1/400
Aperture F2.8
ISO 1600
Electronic first curtain - I did try Mech and electronic and saw no difference


----------



## Viggo (Nov 22, 2020)

Ramage said:


> What setting are you using?
> 
> I have not been able to see any additional black frames in any mode I have tried.
> 
> ...


I tried setting it to 8 fps and turning High Speed Display off and it was useless. I still hate the first black fram at the start of every burst like shown in your video.

correct me if I’m wrong, but EF lenses can’t enable High Speed Display?

And the black frame at the start of a burst is annoying enough. How about they made this function to be turned on or off.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Nov 22, 2020)

Viggo said:


> I tried setting it to 8 fps and turning High Speed Display off and it was useless. I still hate the first black fram at the start of every burst like shown in your video.



I tired [




] High-speed continuous shooting + , [



] High-speed continuous shooting, and [



] Low-speed continuous shooting and was not able to see any additional blackout.



Viggo said:


> correct me if I’m wrong, but EF lenses can’t enable High Speed Display?



Some EF Glass can do [



] High-speed continuous shooting + please see https://cam.start.canon/id/C003/manual/html/UG-09_Reference_0120.html I only have an old EF 100 and I know it does not support [



] High-speed continuous shooting +. I will try it with the other modes and report back.



Viggo said:


> And the black frame at the start of a burst is annoying enough. How about they made this function to be turned on or off.



The black frame at the start of shooting is not new to this firmware and I honestly never really notice it now.


----------



## Joules (Nov 22, 2020)

Viggo said:


> I tried setting it to 8 fps and turning High Speed Display off and it was useless. I still hate the first black fram at the start of every burst like shown in your video.
> 
> correct me if I’m wrong, but EF lenses can’t enable High Speed Display?
> 
> And the black frame at the start of a burst is annoying enough. How about they made this function to be turned on or off.


But a single black frame is not what the update was about, was it?

Also, I believe the restriction that only RF lenses can be used with high speed display is limited to the R and RP? I have never seen it mentioned in the context of the R6 or R5.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Nov 22, 2020)

Tried it with my EF 100 F2 using [



] Low-speed continuous shooting

*Setup:*
R5
Sony Cfexpress card
EF 100 F2.0
Atomos Ninja V - To record display
Shutter Speed 1/400
Aperture F2.8
ISO 1600
Electronic first curtain - I did try Mech and electronic and saw no difference




I am just not seeing this additional black out

UPDATE:

The Atomos does not capture the blackout seen when shooting [



] Low-speed continuous shooting or [



] High-speed continuous shooting. Once I removed that I was easily able to see what @Viggo is talking about.

It is just bonkers why they added the blackout... It is seizure inducing! I am going to stick to [



] High-speed continuous shooting + or full electronic shutter. I will try the other drive modes on moving subjects later to see what the hell they were thinking.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Nov 23, 2020)

Did some more testing of what the change below does:

When using high-speed or low-speed continuous shooting modes, in Drive Mode with [High-Speed Display: OFF], the visibility of the subject within the frame has been improved when shooting moving objects.*
_*During continuous shooting black frames will be inserted between frames in the viewfinder and live view. This will improve the visibility of moving subjects in live view and in the viewfinder._
If the user sets the Camera to [



] High-speed continuous shooting drive mode you get the option to enable or disable the High Speed Display



With it enabled [ON] you do not get any blackout, disabled [OFF] and you will get a rather jarring blackout. In my testing this High Speed Display option is not available to be set in other drive modes.

I am not aware if prior to the patch the R5 was showing a blackout in [



] Low-speed continuous shooting drive mode as I only ever used [



] High-speed continuous shooting + or Single shot but there is for sure I blackout now.

I have no idea how _*During continuous shooting black frames will be inserted between frames in the viewfinder and live view. This will improve the visibility of moving subjects in live view and in the viewfinder. _can be true.

Conclusion:
Avoid the Blackout by using the Camera in [



] High-speed continuous shooting +, [




] High-speed continuous with High Speed Display Enabled or using the electronic shutter.

If you set the Camera to [



] High-speed continuous and do not have High Speed Display enabled get ready for a high speed light show for your eye.


----------



## tron (Nov 23, 2020)

They certainly have to give us a choice to enable or disable this feature. Otherwise we will always use High Speed Display Enabled and set the Camera to High Sped Continuous or higher.


----------



## Joules (Nov 23, 2020)

Ramage said:


> I have no idea how _*During continuous shooting black frames will be inserted between frames in the viewfinder and live view. This will improve the visibility of moving subjects in live view and in the viewfinder. _can be true.


It is true in the sense that black frame insertion and backlight strobing are legitimate techniques to minimize perceived motion blur. I used the latter on my gaming display from time to time, which locks the framerate to 120 Hz - but as long as the game can maintain that framerate, the picture is really nice and sharp.

With lower framerates it is known to cause fatigue or headaches though (part of the reason some people experience these with old CRT TV or monitors). Weird if Canon has not considered this.


----------



## tron (Nov 23, 2020)

If black frame durations were shorter maybe they could give the illusion of DSLR cameras. Although this is better achieved using well.. DSLRs !


----------



## SteveC (Nov 23, 2020)

tron said:


> If black frame durations were shorter maybe they could give the illusion of DSLR cameras. Although this is better achieved using well.. DSLRs !



That's probably why they did this.

DSLR people complaining about the mirrorless viewfinder experience!!!


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 24, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Thanks, Craig, for letting us know about the R5 update.
> Note to others: there's also a new version of DPP, Eos utility, R5 manual (I read), and a couple others I don't use.


I couldn't find a version of the R5 advanced user guide after v1. Can you provide a link?


----------



## Bdbtoys (Nov 24, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> I couldn't find a version of the R5 advanced user guide after v1. Can you provide a link?


Support | Mirrorless | EOS R5 | Canon USA


----------

